# Pinion gearbox bike!



## Peregrinebikes (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

For all those interested in finally having a great gearbox bike here you go. The performance gains you get with the box is sooooo worth the extra 2lbs of weight. Chain security - no dropped chains. Shift without pedaling. I do almost all of my shifting now when not pedaling. You can always put yourself in the right gear without having to worry about getting the pedal strokes in. We use a 30t sprocket so you have better ground clearance then anything out there. Never skip a gear and get that clanky awful feeling. These have made riding how I wanted it 10 years ago. The 600% range allows you to climb even a DH bike with not too much effort and you still have plenty of top end speed for a DH run

We have a DH model and All MTN model. We also can do a swappable front mount option to allow you to run either set up. So you only need one frame and you build it up DH or All MTN.

Website: peregrineindustry.com


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty cool.. kinda has a brooklyn machine works vibe to it


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

More power to you guys. I have fond memories of my 2003 Nicolai Nucleon ST with integrated Rohloff hub. Being able to shift without pedaling is kinda nice.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome. Brilliant idea. Somebody had to make this happen, might as well be you.


----------



## Peregrinebikes (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. For me these gearboxes are absolute gold. I longer (and what we have built for others) have the stinking drivetrain headaches that happened too often with a derailluer setup. For gravity riding especially, these are where it is at.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool. 
Any geo numbers you want to supply us with?
Why the Pinion over an Effigear?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Fed up with no gear-box options, I put a Shimano Alfine-8 internal geared hub on my Nickel back in 2012. This hub has been hammered over the roughest trails and even survived park riding with big jumps, haven't had a single problem with it over 5 years. Just went on a ride today actually.

I agree, shifting without pedaling is a really nice convenience, along with not breaking derailleurs on rocks.

It's amazing how reliable the Alfine-8 has been, considering it was built for road touring use only. I have the same hub on my 29er Karate Monkey, build in 2010. That one is still running great also.

The Nickel looks a little different with a DVO Diamond, now.


----------

